# tires



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No, the 16 and 17 is the rims outside measurement.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/techpage.jsp?techid=46


----------



## jeremy511 (Apr 4, 2013)

Google "tire calculator." Go to the tire calculator that's on a Miata website. You can put in your factory size, then put in the alternate sizes you are thinking of and it will calculate everything for you. Awesome tool, trust me!


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

thanks jeremy....just what I thougth it would affect speedometer not by much but it still would affect it....ben sr ...yes awsome tool...


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

265 is the tire width at the widest point in millimeters, 70 is the ratio of height to tread width, and 16 or 17 is the rim diameter in inches. If you are changing to 17 inch rims and tires it should work fine, since the outside tire measurements would be essentially the same size. Of course you can't put the 17 inch tires on your 16 inch rim. 

Going to a larger size rim is not usually a problem, it may be very difficult or impossible to go the other way as the smaller rim may interfere with the brake calipers or drums. For correct fit you need to make sure the rim backspacing is correct when you change wheels. Drastically changing the backspacing may make the vehicle handle differently or cause interference when turning, or leave too much tire outside the fenders.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

forget speedo, tires will be rubbing on the tire wells during turns.


----------



## jeremy511 (Apr 4, 2013)

There is no way you will rub going from a 16" to a 17" unless you have a serious drop, 3"+ in suspension.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

It could, considering the same section width and aspect ratio, the only difference being wheel size, the tire would be 1" taller. That's enough to rub sometimes. What year GMC?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

ben's plumbing said:


> can someone help with a question about tires and wheels....my son has a gmc truck.. tires p265 70r16.....will p265 70r17 tires and wheels work with no problems...thanks ben sr


Check Discounttire.com or Tirerack.com for this info. Also the sticker on the side of the door, or the owner's manual will state the sizes that the manufacturer recommends for the vehicle.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

thanks for all the good advice ..problem solved as I thougth ..made him put same size tire and wheel back on truck..ben sr


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Probably the smartest move. The 17" version is only an inch bigger outside diameter, but my experience has been 17" tires are more expensive.


----------

